# Help Vinyl roof coating?



## gsyling

I have a '99 Trail Lite by R-Vision.  Literature says it has a vinyl roof (Dura Shell).  Last time I had it in for repair the tech mentioned I need to seal my roof.  I cannot find a product for coating a vinyl roof.  Only EPDM and TPO.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Is a vinyl roof considered TPO?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## C Nash

Did the Tech mean just seems needed sealed?  Never heard of a vinyl roof top.  Ae you sure the literature dont mean the inside ceiling?  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Isabella John

*Liquid Roof RV* by EPDMCoatings is a true EPDM rubber and therefore could be described as a liquid version of EPDM membrane that has established an outstanding performance record for over 26-Years. It works like a shield between water and roof. This quality could not be challenged by any other coating.


----------

